# The Only Watch I Bought Twice!!



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Sold my Seiko Tuna recently as part of a clearout. No sooner had it gone than I realised how much I liked and would miss it. As time went on nothing for it but to buy another so here it is. Although I like the rubber strap I had to buy a new bracelet from HK just to set it off.

Anyone else bought the same model watch twice?

Alasdair


----------



## fish72 (Dec 13, 2007)

Well.....Haven't bought same watch twice, But bought 2 Seiko watches in the past 10 days....The TUNA BLACK KNIGHT the the FLIGHMASTER SNA414....beauties...


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

i've got 2 orange monsters


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

I can't make my mind up about BMs - bought & flipped three so far


















Cheers


----------



## Sparky (Nov 2, 2005)

dapper said:


> I can't make my mind up about BMs - bought & flipped three so far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I recently bought a second BM, but discovered that I much prefer my 6309 instead!!

Mark


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

When my Dad found out it was going to take 3 months to get his watch repaired I foolishly invited him to take his pick from my watch box, he picked my Black Monster







I'd ordered a replacement within a week, He loves the BM, prefers it to his Rolex for daily wear, especially since he found out how much the 16800 was worth









I don't think I've any hope of getting the original back, but still haven't worn the replacement yet (living in hope).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

There is a certain member, who shall remain nameless (but he lives in West Yorkshire







) who, if memory serves me well, has bought & sold, then bought back again at least twice a couple of Citizen 7 watches and I`m sure I remember him mentioning that he doesn`t even wear them


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Air King - 4 times.......


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Air King - 4 times.......


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

300m Tuna- 4 times.

But the problem is , is that I didn't sell any of them.

I never ever sell my favourites.

B


----------



## Nono (Sep 3, 2007)

mrteatime said:


> i've got 2 orange monsters


Sell me one


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

Good morning,

same here: after trading my orange monster I missed it so much after 2 days, I had to order another one









all the best

Jan


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

RLT15 twice and I can sense a second RLT36 fairly soon


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Good question









Seiko Black Knight - sold the first, went a couple of years without one then succumbed & got the quartz version, sold that also & just recently I got another of the automatic versions. I've customised this one & it's turning out to be the only watch I wear (for any significant length of time) now.

Japy auto 300m diver - regretted selling this one as soon as I'd taken it to the Post Office - so started looking for another immediately & managed to find another one - not quite the same model (quartz as opposed to auto) - on ebay. Still have this one but because I seem to be more than happy with the aforementioned Black Knight I may put it on the sales forum in the new year.

Aded to those two I've also had about 3 seiko SKX007's (don't have any now), a couple of Seiko 6309-7040 150m divers (I still have one) & a couple of the crown at 8 Citizen 200m divers (just sold the one I had). Those are the ones I remember off the top of my head, there have probably been loads of others too
















I have more than one Seiko (for example) but I don't own two (or more) of the same model at the moment


----------

